# Stupid Opens His Mouth Again



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry on troops: Back to the future*
By *Boston Herald editorial staff*
Saturday, November 4, 2006

*L*et's grant John Kerry the benefit of the doubt for the moment that he didn't mean to call American troops in Iraq stupid, but intended that assessment instead for the president of the United States. (George Bush's higher grades at Yale notwithstanding.) 

Still the "stuck in Iraq" remark took on a life of its own in large part because of Kerry's own history. Yes, Kerry was a decorated Vietnam War veteran, but one who returned only to disparage as virtual war criminals the fellow soldiers he had so recently left behind in the rice paddies of Southeast Asia. 
This week The Associated Press unearthed another very telling document from Kerry's past - his answers to a 1972 election questionnaire solicited during his first, albeit unsuccessful, bid for Congress.

Asked for his thoughts about the draft, Kerry responded in a manner with which we have become all too familiar, "I am opposed in principle to the concept of a draft. But I am opposed also to a volunteer army which given present conditions in this country is, I think a greater anathema." 
Leaving aside the fact that opposing both a draft and a volunteer army would, well, leave the country without a military, Kerry went on to decry why an all-volunteer military - which is what we have today - is so very wrong.

It would, he said, "be an army of the poor and the black and the brown . . . I also fear having a professional army that views the perpetuation of war crimes as simply 'doing its job.' " 
Scary no?

Kerry in 2008? Not real likely.


----------

